# Out Of house stream for bolt to android



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Does this work right now or not?
Out Of house stream for bolt to android
using OTA not cable card.

I can't get it to work, get error:

"out-of-home streaming is not permitted from this DVR. contact your service provider for further information.
Error Code: E=8 V=-1"


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

No out of home yet.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> No out of home yet.


yea, that what tivo support said on the phone.

maybe tivo should correct the website,

https://www.tivo.com/shop/bolt#/bolt

"Mobile streaming of live and recorded TV." GREEN CHECK BOX

add an *

*NOT YET SUPPORTED....


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

OOH is coming. It's just a matter of when. Will it be this year or next year?


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

still not out?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Wasn't listed in the release notes for the latest version, so I guess not.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Notes at the following link...
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information​... claim the BOLT now supports 2 in-home streams, so that's progress.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Notes at the following link...
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information​... claim the BOLT now supports 2 in-home streams, so that's progress.


Yes. I just tried this and it worked streaming to two Android tablets.


----------

